# deuxième écran



## rhizome (8 Novembre 2001)

j'ai G4 400 AGP avec une carte graphique ATI rage -d'origine-.
Ai-je besoin de monter une seconde carte pour pouvoir brancher un second écran sur mon G4 -montage sur Premiere et FCP-?
Si oui, cette carte doit-elle PCI ou AGP? quel modèle conseiller, si possible d'occaz -ou pas cher-?


Merci d'avance de vos conseils!

Rhizome


----------



## macinside (8 Novembre 2001)

oui il te faut une deuxieme carte graphique elle doit être obligatoirement en PCI


----------



## MarcMame (9 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*oui il te faut une deuxieme carte graphique elle doit être obligatoirement en PCI*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Pas obligatoirement, il existe des cartes AGP double écrans...
Comme chez Appian


----------



## rhizome (9 Novembre 2001)

merci de vos deux réponses; je précise un peu ma question:

-quel intérêt aurais-je à acheter une carte AGP double écran plutôt que d'acheter une carte PCI. En consultant le site de Appian, j'ai eu d'ailleurs l'impression que leurs cartes fonctionnaient seulement sous "vaindoz".

-Quel modèle de carte conseiller, sachant que je fais exclusivement du montage -sans 3D- mais pas de jeux ou autres appli exigentes?

Merci

Pierre


----------



## mfay (9 Novembre 2001)

Il te faut une deuxième carte en PCI.

Pour des raisons de compatibilité, il vaut mieux prendre une ATI avec une ATI.

Donc pour toi une ATI XCLAIM c'est peut-être un des meilleurs choix.

Et si tu veux plus puissant une radeon.


----------



## macinside (9 Novembre 2001)

la xclaim se fait rare par contre la radeon mac édition se trouve assez facilement, pour les cartes agp a deux sortie Hormit celle des derniers g4 bipro elles rament pas mal en haute résolution


----------



## rhizome (10 Novembre 2001)

merci encore de vos conseils.

Que dites-vous d'une XClaim 3d sortie TV à 500f?
Est-ce que c'est une carte fiable, valable, bref: est-ce que ça vaut le coup?

merci 

Rhizome


----------



## mfay (10 Novembre 2001)

A ce prix la, c'est très bien. Par contre évite d'installer les drivers. En 2nd écran ce n'est pas très utile.

Si tu bascules sur une carte II Mx en carte principale, cette carte présentera des incompatibilités sur le moteur UNREAL.


----------



## teo (14 Novembre 2001)

Juste pour info, avec certaines cartes supplémentaires tu dois surtout pas mettre ton Mac en veille sinon il plante quand tu bouges la souris. Avec une vieille ATI de 1996 (qui marche très bien au demeurant pour un 2e 15 pouces Apple supplémentaire), c'est ce qui m'arrive.

[14 novembre 2001 : message édité par teo]


----------



## rhizome (16 Novembre 2001)

merci teo pour la mise en garde.

je comptais acheter une Xclaim 3d + mais il me semble qu'elle ne comporte pas de sortie dvi me semble-t-il?
or j'ai besoin d'une sortie de c etype pour mon deuxième écran
Connaissez-vous donc une carte avec connexion dvi et vga mais à un prix raisonnable (je sais, je sais, je suis un peu difficile...)


----------



## mfay (18 Novembre 2001)

Effectivement, pas de sortie DVI sur une xclaim. Seulement une bonne vieille VGA.

Je n'acheterai pas d'écran sans une prise VGA, C'est la norme la plus répendue actuellement. C'est pour ça, que je n'achete pas d'écran Apple.


----------

